# The UK Skinny and Baldwin Cavy Club



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

*Hello*

*Would just like to say*

*Thanks for everyone's support 'The UK Skinny and Baldwin Cavy Club' is now open

We would like to invite any Skinny or Baldwin owners to join and for other's there is lots of useful info provided.




Enjoy x x x*


----------



## chamlover (Jan 7, 2007)

You have done a great Job getting all of this together and its the next step forward for Skinnys and Baldwins in the UK


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

it certainly is :2thumb:


----------



## hephev (Jan 12, 2010)

What are these? Never seen/heard of them!!!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

It has all the makings of a really excellent site.

I'm particularly looking forward to the colour guide as I'm easily confused!

Very important to have the registry at such an early stage for the breeds too I think.


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks hun... early days yet... but well get there


----------



## hephev (Jan 12, 2010)

Please tell me about these creatures!!!!!!


----------



## brynley (Nov 18, 2009)

*YAy*

my surname is baldwin HA HA HA


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm going to throw caution to the wind and ask a probably very controversial question - WHY oh why are these still being bred???

They are NOT a natural species of cavy they are prone to hurrendous health problems and (as far as I can see) it's man's selfish desire alone that aids the breeding and promoting of this breed.

If anyone can explain that would be brilliant!


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

skinny's and baldwin are as 'un'natural' as many other breeds of pigs i.e. long haired or dalmation/roans

i don't see many people having problems with those

they have no more health problems that any other guinea pigs


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

its the same as bulldogs and many other breeds, anyways i realy like the site and i cant help but like these what tank size do they requireim debating keeping a pair in a aquarium?thanks.


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

they would need a good sized indoor guinea pig cage, if you wanted to keep them in a tank they'd need good ventillation, adequate bedding etcetc

there lots of info on my site and also on -www.hairlessguineapigs.co.uk

you are welcome to join


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

yeh i no there care just wonderd tank dimensions theres no lid on the tank but would have a mesh lid made. ur site says about a indoor hutch but no measurements


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

for one or two i'd say 100cmx50cm but as with most animals the biggest you can afford is the best


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Hipparchia said:


> skinny's and baldwin are as 'un'natural' as many other breeds of pigs i.e. long haired or dalmation/roans
> 
> i don't see many people having problems with those
> 
> they have no more health problems that any other guinea pigs


that's like comparing apples and bananas - hairless pigs HAVE NO HAIR :lol2: all the others you mention DO :2thumb:

how many years have you kept naked piggies?? just wondering what sort of numbers you're using to measure their excellent health and over how many years.......


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

NaomiR i personally have kept them for 3 years this year, however they have been around in other countries for alot longer

their lifespan is the same as haired pigs

this thread is here to promote the new uksbcc club, if you want to go into a debate about whether they should and shouldn't be bred etc them please pm me i feel this is another topic altogether


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

whenever I ask skinny breeders questions I meet the same "brick walls" - anyway some of my cavies are 8 years old and they have hair, not YET seen (or even heard of) one over 2 :whistling2:

and just for the record, I don't believe this breed (and therefore this club) should be "promoted" on *health grounds*, I am entitled to my opinion especially since no one can tell me otherwise.


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

of course you are entitled to your opinion

i personally know of skinny pigs at the age of 4 in the uk atm and alive and kicking - pretty much when they first arrived here

other eupoean countries have kept them alot longer the breeder i originally got mine from had pigs around 6 or 7 - which is usually the average age

but as i said this thread is here to make skinny and baldwin breeders and owners aware that the uksbcc has now been set up


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Hipparchia said:


> i personally know of skinny pigs at the age of 4 in the uk atm and alive and kicking - pretty much when they first arrived here
> 
> other eupoean countries have kept them alot longer the breeder i originally got mine from had pigs around 6 or 7 - which is usually the average age


well that's brilliant and obviously much progress has been made - good luck with your club I know it's not an easy thing to get up and running with all the NCC's boring red tape!!


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks : victory:


----------

